# Skipping dns/bind918 | bind918-9.18.5: Dependent port x11-toolkits/qt5-gui | qt5-gui-5.15.5p165 failed



## Helmut (Sep 21, 2022)

Why does bind require an X11 library?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2022)

It doesn't. Not directly at least. Might get pulled in as a dependency of a dependency depending on the options you enabled.


----------



## Helmut (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm using default options.

Is there a simple way to (recursively) go through all dependencies apart from make depends on a test system?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2022)

Yeah, it's tricky to hunt those down. Careful analysis of `make build-depends-list` and some educated guesses is what I typically use. You might want to try turning off the DOCS option of devel/cmake, that seems to pull in a LOT of QT5/KDE stuff (specifically that x11-toolkits/qt5-gui). I ran into that one recently.


----------



## Helmut (Sep 21, 2022)

Thank you, unsetting DOCS worked.

Am I correct that DOCS are not really required as one can find them also in the Internet? And also NLS if one only uses the install language of the OS? So I can safely unset DOCS and NLS globally? Especially on a console-only system?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2022)

Helmut said:


> Am I correct that DOCS are not really required as one can find them also in the Internet?


cmake(1) is just something that's used to build various ports, it's similar to make(1). As long as you don't actually do anything yourself with cmake(1) you're not going to need the documentation for it. Besides, it's just a build dependency, it's only required for the port to build. 



Helmut said:


> So I can safely unset DOCS and NLS globally?


DOCS is fairly safe to turn off, yes. Although you might miss some manual pages (those are really useful) in some cases. NLS is tricky, some ports simply fail to build if you turn this off.



Helmut said:


> Especially on a console-only system?


NLS doesn't have anything to do with X, so with or without X NLS is still useful.


----------

